# abbastanza buono



## Jack Manatawa

Esempio in contesto: gli errori non dipendono da un problema di lingua perché la proprietà linguistica è abbastanza buona.

Se una persona dice che le conoscenze di una lingua straniera sono abbastanza buone è da intendere come una valutazione senza voto positiva o negativa? Quanto vi sembra lontana da molto buono?


----------



## Saoul

Abbastanza buono per me corrisponde a sufficientemente buono. Abbastanza, pur essendo generico, significa "che basta".


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Cioè mi considera da 6?


----------



## Saoul

Secondo me il punto è un altro. Considera l'italiano sufficientemente buono da determinare che gli errori non dipendono da un problema di lingua.

Per spiegare meglio, se gli errori sono da grammatica C2, la frase fondamentalmente significa che l'italiano è abbastanza buono (quindi equivalente al livello di cui si parla) da considerare quegli errori non legati a un problema linguistico. 

Se invece si stesse parlando di una grammatica A2, l'italiano è sufficiente per un livello A2 tanto da non considerare quegli errori come derivanti da un problema linguistico.

Non penso si possa dare un valore alla definizione "abbastanza buono" senza maggiore contesto.


----------



## bearded

Saoul said:


> Considera l'italiano sufficientemente buono da determinare che gli errori non dipendono da un problema di lingua.


Sì, il significato della frase anche per me è questo. Allora mi domando da quali altri fattori possano dipendere gli errori: mancanza di logica? obnubilamento da alcol? o si tratta solo di errori di battitura? Saoul ha ragione: manca ulteriore contesto.



Jack Manatawa said:


> Quanto vi sembra lontana da molto buono?


Senza altro contesto, secondo me la 'gradazione' dei giudizi sarebbe: abbastanza buono (=sufficiente) / buono / molto buono.
Dunque c'è una certa distanza...


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Senza altro contesto, secondo me la 'gradazione' sarebbe: abbastanza buono (=sufficiente) / buono / molto buono.


Se mi permetti, da ex insegnante dico che abbastanza buono non corrisponde a sufficiente, bensì a più che sufficiente / soddisfacente. Nel caso dell'OP l'espressione "abbastanza buona" non corrisponde, secondo me, ad un voto / giudizio in senso stretto.


----------



## Saoul

Mary49 said:


> Se mi permetti, da ex insegnante dico che abbastanza buono non corrisponde a sufficiente, bensì a più che sufficiente / soddisfacente. Nel caso dell'OP l'espressione "abbastanza buona" non corrisponde, secondo me, ad un voto / giudizio in senso stretto.


La definizione di abbastanza è "in quantità sufficiente", "quanto basta", "a sufficienza". Non "più che sufficiente".

Il problema secondo me è che entra in gioco un fattore di interpretazione personale di ciò che è "sufficiente". 

Sono d'accordo con bearded in questo senso, però ripeto, senza maggiore contesto è difficile dare un valore numerico.


----------



## Jack Manatawa

Mary49 said:


> Se mi permetti, da ex insegnante dico che abbastanza buono non corrisponde a sufficiente, bensì a più che sufficiente / soddisfacente. Nel caso dell'OP l'espressione "abbastanza buona" non corrisponde, secondo me, ad un voto / giudizio in senso stretto.


Quindi è da intendere solo che non mi ha associato ad un voto ma pensa solo che la conoscenza linguistica sia buona, anche se non ha specificato quanto buona nel dettaglio?


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Se mi permetti, da ex insegnante dico che abbastanza buono non corrisponde a sufficiente


Certo che ''permetto'', ci mancherebbe! 

Hai senz'altro ragione in base a qualche tabella adottata forse nelle scuole.  La mia corrispondenza ''abbastanza buono = sufficiente'' si basava sul senso comune (anche perché 'abbastanza' ha la radice di bastante=sufficiente), e comunque avevo scritto ''secondo me''.


----------



## Saoul

Jack Manatawa said:


> Quindi è da intendere solo che non mi ha associato ad un voto ma pensa solo che la conoscenza linguistica sia buona, anche se non ha specificato quanto buona nel dettaglio?


Esattamente. Ha giudicato la tua conoscenza linguistica buona a livello tale da non essere il motivo dei tuoi errori che invece possono essere stati causati da fretta, distrazione, agitazione...


----------



## Mary49

Saoul said:


> La definizione di abbastanza è "in quantità sufficiente", "quanto basta", "a sufficienza". Non "più che sufficiente".


Forse non mi sono spiegata. L'espressione "più che sufficiente" (in quanto giudizio sulla qualità) corrisponde ad "abbastanza buono", non ad "abbastanza" e basta. Aggiungo che l'avverbio "abbastanza"può avere un significato superiore alla "sufficienza", dato che il Treccani dice:
"Meno proprio, davanti a un agg., col sign. di alquanto, piuttosto: _sei stato a_. _sciocco a credergli_; _il prezzo mi pare a_. _elevato"_.
E non solo il Treccani:
Abbastanza: Definizione e significato di abbastanza - Dizionario italiano - Corriere.it    "*2* (davanti ad agg. o ad altro avv.) Piuttosto, alquanto: _stare a. bene_; _è un tipo a. strano"._
abbastanza: significato e definizione - Dizionari   "3 Piuttosto, alquanto, molto, davanti ad agg. o avv.: _mi sembra a. stupido questo libro_; _è a. presto"._

Nel caso in questione, "*abbastanza *buono" significa "buono *quanto basta*", non "sufficiente".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> "*abbastanza *buono" significa "buono *quanto basta*", non "sufficiente"


Possiamo metterci d'accordo su ''buono quanto basta = sufficientemente buono''?


----------



## Armodio

Insomma, sarai bocciato, Jack.


----------



## ohbice

Tendo a concordare con Mary. Il senso di _abbastanza buono _mi sembra alquanto diverso dal senso del solo _abbastanza _(= sufficiente). Proprio perché c'è il _buono _che tira parecchio su


----------



## bearded

Quando andavo a scuola io, il 6 (sei) era il voto della ''sufficienza'', e a casa familiarmente un ragazzo diceva - almeno a Bologna -  ''ho preso _sufficiente_''. Questo sei era anche il voto finale ''sufficiente''/bastante per non essere rimandati o bocciati in una materia.
Per me è chiaro che ''sufficiente'' era equivalente ad ''abbastanza buono'', anzi a ''buono abbastanza'' per essere promosso .
Forse a causa dei diversi significati di ''abbastanza'' (che Mary ha citato) c'è stato qualche malinteso in questo thread.


----------



## ohbice

Continuo a pensare che abbastanza qui sia solo un piccolo sminuente di buono. Un dal sei al sette tendente al 7--


----------



## Armodio

Quando andava a scuola io, rammento che tra il sufficiente e il buono (intesi prettamente come gradazioni di giudizio standardizzate!) c'era il discreto.
Sulla scala queste tre nomenclature equivalevano a 6 7 e 8.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
oggi abbiamo che l'apprendimento può essere:
In via di prima acquisizione (non ti boccio ché sei alle elementari ma te la rischi)
Base
Intermedio 
Avanzato


----------

